# المؤذن لتحويل الجوال الى صامت بعد كل أذان+مميزات كثيره رآئعة



## دلال مغربي (16 يوليو 2012)

* :: برنامج" مسجدى " يؤذن ويغير الوضع إلى صامت وقت الصلاة ::
 البرنامج باللغة العربية وأتمنى أن يعجبكم

 *




* 
** **برنامج** مسجدي ******
 Masjidy v1.0 2007 
** جديد ** ووظيفته الأذان
مميزاته قريبه من برنامج خاشع
لكن بشكل رائع إضافه الى مميزات جديده بالبرنامج
ومن أهم مميزاته تحويل الوضع الى صامـــــــــــــت بعد الأذان
إضافه الى المنبه بعد أذان الفجر ويتميز بوجود الأذان كامل والتكبيرات فقط
برنامج غني بالمحتوى*
*




​ 



​ 
​ 






ومميزات أخرى تراها بعد تحميل البرنامج ....

مهمته الأساسية: الأذان
 
مميزاته:
** أمكانية وضع المؤذن الذي تريد بأختيار صوت للأذان محفوظ لديك في الجوال
** تبيين الوقت المتبقي للصلاة التالية
* قائمة بأوقات الصلوات
** التحويل للوضع الصامت وقت الصلاة
** أمكانية أضافة أي مدينة أو محافظة غير موجودة
 في البرنامج من خلال أدراج خط الطول وخط العرض للمدينة وتجدون ذلك في موقع الباحث الإسلامي





​*









*تــحــمــيــل*
















​


----------



## askndr (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## فقيه العرب (12 أكتوبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------

